# Helix 5 views



## Star1pup (Aug 3, 2004)

With my older Humminbird I could preset views so I could change to one of 3 views by touching a button. The Helix requires me to go through all the views one at a time until I get to the one I want. I wonder if there is a way o change this.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

You can hide views you don't want or don't use very often. That will cut down on the number of viewable screens. However, there are no "presets" on the 5.


----------

